# Rodin Coils



## rustyknife (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with Rodin coils? I have a conspiracy theorist friend that wants me to look into Rodin coils and this guys mathmatical propaganda of wound coils in of this mathmatical map formed in a torroid shape. I'm not sure if I want to waste my time and energy if the guy is looney? Is there really anything magical about the numbers 3, 6, and 9?

If they do perform strange things....I may build one and play with it.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## dsquire (Sep 11, 2011)

rustyknife  said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience with Rodin coils? I have a conspiracy theorist friend that wants me to look into Rodin coils and this guys mathmatical propaganda of wound coils in of this mathmatical map formed in a torroid shape. I'm not sure if I want to waste my time and energy if the guy is looney? Is there really anything magical about the numbers 3, 6, and 9?
> 
> If they do perform strange things....I may build one and play with it.
> 
> ...



Eric

Google "Rodin Coils" and their is more listed then you will want to know as well as some you tube listings. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## mklotz (Sep 11, 2011)

As you pursue this (utterly worthless) enterprise, keep chanting the conspiracy mantra to yourself...

The lack of evidence proves the conspiracy is working. Omm...



My favorite conspiracy is the one that says that the Mafia offed Einstein because he knew too much.


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Are you serious? C'mon now, a conspiracy? To what exactly. I think that the tin foil on my headgear is beginning to break down or that perhaps it already has. Do yourself a favor Eric and pass on your friends request for verification.

BC1
Jim


----------



## rustyknife (Sep 11, 2011)

Can you be really so quick to pass judgement though? Seriously think about this concept for a moment. In my lifetime, which so far has been only 25 years, the one thing that has made my life better has been technology. Not money, or anything else. I've worked hard and made enough to have everything I need to sustain my life and anything I wish to buy, but it has not made my life any better. Money is not weath, just mearly a way to trade for future goods and services. But things like calculators, microwaves etc have made my life better. As I have acquired them, my wealth has increased. I can now think about things I didn't have time to before. Things you can relate to like CAD as opposed to drafting. Has made life easier and more things possible. In my short life so far, I have seen the obsoletion of the home telephone. Dial-up internet is gone. Flexi discs and Apple 2e computers. I remember dos and windows 3.1. Today everyone has a cell phone. You can contact anyone you want, virtually all over. Take one of those back a hundred years, and they would burn you at the stake for witchcraft. I have an 80 dollar camera that will take still images of life as we know it and record them in 14 million pixels, with no film. Is that not amazing? Heck, film was amazing, digital images are a miracle.

We know that every year technology progresses. 

Logically thinking then. If we knew everything there was to know about say, electricity, then there would be no forward progress in the next year.(we have no idea what electricity actually is and no one has EVER actually seen an electron)

But since there is forward progress year after year, then we logically can also assume the opposite...that there is things out there in this world that we do not understand.

I brought this up in the off-topic forum, not to cause a stir, but to seek information. Obviously you all are very intelligent and amazing problem solvers to be able to craft metal into shapes and ultimatly engines. I thought perhaps there might have been a few also open minded individuals that has played with these devices.

I built an elbow engine off this site, because when I saw it, it was one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. It struck me with awe the very first time I saw it, and I knew I had to have one.

To me these mendocino motors look just as amazing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncx2eVpWUzw&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncx2eVpWUzw&feature=related[/ame]

I don't believe this man made some sort of magical free energy device

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3Ytgc5xRB0&NR=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3Ytgc5xRB0&NR=1[/ame]

But what he made does look like a piece of mechanical art, that looks worth studying the principles involved at least a little bit before rushing off to scream conspiracy.

I agree with not having too open of a mind, lest others will insist on coming along and putting things in it. But stepping back and making observations with the knowledge, that I do not know everything about the world around me doesn't seem entirely silly....

Regards,
Eric


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 11, 2011)

very well said Dale


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Whoa, settle yourself down there grasshopper. Perhaps if you explained in your original post your intentions better folks like me would not be so quick to judge. It is true that the technology has come a long way in the past 20 years but I would also have to argue that along with those miraculous inventions there has also been a high price paid. That being the isolationism and emotional detachment that most of those devices have created in our society. I am glad that you have at such a young age found that you seem to have everything that you need to survive in this dog eat dog world but believe you me, when you are approaching my age which is better than twice yours and you truly begin to realize what has happened to the humanity side of the equation due to technological gizmos being churned out, it will not seem so rosy. This is a site for building engines and discussing the mechanical problems they pose and there are definitely some highly educated individuals that are members here (I do not happen to be one of them) so now, having said that, what on Earth sort of calculations and hidden maps are you referring to? *That* is what prompted the tongue in cheek, snarkisms.

BC1
Jim


----------



## mklotz (Sep 11, 2011)

If you think you've discovered some new phenomenon and have built a device that purports to demonstrate said phenomenon's existence, the very first thing you do is write up what you've done and submit to a peer review journal so that experts in the field can evaluate the truth of your claims, reproduce the results as verification, and test your theories against long-established physical laws.

Until that's done you've got nothing better than Pons and Fleischmann's cold fusion. Major technical breakthroughs are not unveiled via the internet or the newspapers.

The need for this peer review is even more apparent when you claim that your invention is based on new discoveries in the field of "numerological science".

Had this peer review been done, you can be sure we would have heard about it. Mr. Rodin would be trumpeting it from the rooftops. Its absence is a sure indication that this is just one more example of junk science.


----------



## rustyknife (Sep 11, 2011)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Whoa, settle yourself down there grasshopper. Perhaps if you explained in your original post your intentions better folks like me would not be so quick to judge. It is true that the technology has come a long way in the past 20 years but I would also have to argue that along with those miraculous inventions there has also been a high price paid. That being the isolationism and emotional detachment that most of those devices have created in our society. I am glad that you have at such a young age found that you seem to have everything that you need to survive in this dog eat dog world but believe you me, when you are approaching my age which is better than twice yours and you truly begin to realize what has happened to the humanity side of the equation due to technological gizmos being churned out, it will not seem so rosy. This is a site for building engines and discussing the mechanical problems they pose and there are definitely some highly educated individuals that are members here (I do not happen to be one of them) so now, having said that, what on Earth sort of calculations and hidden maps are you referring to? *That* is what prompted the tongue in cheek, snarkisms.
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Its a very out there concept of of a numerical system thats 9 based and not ten based like we use today. I would give it zero credibillity had It not have direct correlations to other things that I have studied.

a link to his basic mathmatical rambleings. http://www.rense.com/RodinAerodynamics.htm

A few things strike me a peculiar, and I wanted to discredit it right away, but couldn't. His numeric pattern when layed out in an electric circuit, will in fact cause a rotor to turn, this is quite a feat, as you cannot just randomly make a motor from random windings.

I have read much about Tesla, and there is zero question that the FBI seized his papers and all of his later work is classfied. But he too said "If you only knew the Magnificence of the 3, 6 & 9; you would have a key to the universe."

The man who created all the A/C current we have today.

The reference to 3,6, and 9 has gone back throughout texts......


----------



## rustyknife (Sep 11, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> If you think you've discovered some new phenomenon and have built a device that purports to demonstrate said phenomenon's existence, the very first thing you do is write up what you've done and submit to a peer review journal so that experts in the field can evaluate the truth of your claims, reproduce the results as verification, and test your theories against long-established physical laws.
> 
> Until that's done you've got nothing better than Pons and Fleischmann's cold fusion. Major technical breakthroughs are not unveiled via the internet or the newspapers.
> 
> ...



I disagree completely. Again, the internet is too new to make such judgements that its full of completely bunk information. I can see your way if you want to gain socio-economic status, or gain class above others. It would be necessary to maintain secrecy and go through appropriate patent channels etc.

But if a person is not after financial gain, only to spread information and technology to others, what better medium to pass on the message then to put it on the internet where the entire world can see. It's up to us to decipher what is correct and what is false.

I think it would be inappropriate to say it cannot be decent information because hes not spreading the message in the formal way its been done in the past. People can choose to use the internet in different ways then you might. After all, its just another tool.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 11, 2011)

lets keep it friendly folks. It appears you go from asking for help on a subject to becoming a subject matter expert and vehemently defending an apparent controversial concept. I know this is the break room and almost any topic is open for discussion , known hot topics should be avoided. These topics include things like religion and politics. Perhaps conspiracy theory and forbidden technologies should be included in this list. 
Tin Falcon 
Administrator


----------



## rustyknife (Sep 11, 2011)

I apologize, and I really meant no harm. The topic will not be discussed here in the future. 

This is a top notch group of individuals of some of the most intelligent beings I have had the pleasure of mixing ideas with on the internet to date.

I have no desire to disrupt that, please forgive me

Regards
Eric


----------



## tel (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Herbiev (Sep 13, 2011)

Personally I hate 3's. Bad things always happen in threes. As for six and nine you just have two or three lots of unlucky events. I think " three" and any multiple of three should be struck from our numbering system. It is evil. 
Now its back to the workshop to remake a piston ring for the fourth time


----------



## henrylouis57 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, big fan of rodin sculpture. I always try to think like him, he is my favorite idol and you know I have sped a lot of time in reading books about what he is thinking.

rodin sculpture


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 9, 2012)

There was a TV show some years ago about "Scientists" and their work which was quite interesting. Near the end of the show they said in not so many words that if a Scientist can't find a way to measure something then it doesn't exist ... 

I also read a while back in the newspaper that only 20% of ICI's patents where from idea's from their Graduate employees - the other 80% were from their more, what shall we say, "less well educated"? staff!


----------



## Ketan Swali (Feb 9, 2012)

About 15 years ago I was researching some patents on certain dyestuffs. At the end of WW2, specialist teams were sent by FIAT - American Intel, and BIOS - British Intel, into German Chemicals factories to gather details of how things were made. Every person was interviewed, from the MD, to the engineer, to the delivery guy. Dates and times of interviews and persons names were detailed in these documents. Every equipment used to make, handle, and deliver the product was detailed in drawings and processes documented. Very few people have read these documents over the years, and it felt very exciting for me at the time to read these documents which are a good snapshot of history, and how ICI suddenly became rich, powerful and famous after WW2, where as before it had very little credible status. Perhaps this might be another contribution to where the other 80% of ICI's non-graduate employees got their ideas. Its not only the Chinese who know how to copy you know ;-). I have followed ICIs history there after in the dyestuffs arena, until its death - probably of its own doing...a few years ago. 

Ketan at ARC.


----------

